# Easy-peasy fish burgers.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll admit I'm not an eloquent cook and I love the easy recipes. I'll try almost any complicated recipe but I tend to stick to the easy stuff. Here's an easy recipe for fish patties. I use to cook these in our camper while the kids were out fishing for more. These might be a good use for those Lower Provo browns you guys speak of.

I took a salmon (from my octopus smoking debacle), some mustard (got to have that!) some eggs to firm the patties up during cooking, some chopped onions and some bread crumbs.










Throw everything into a bowl.










Mix it up until it's a goopy mess.










Plop some out on the grill and smash them into burger shapes.










Cook and enjoy!!!










These are good with tuna, halibut, salmon, catfish and even the Lower Provo browns. Try it, you'll be a hero with the wife and kids.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone has a different variation I'd love to hear it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I'll admit I'm not an eloquent cook and I love the easy recipes. I'll try almost any complicated recipe but I tend to stick to the easy stuff. Here's an easy recipe for fish patties. I use to cook these in our camper while the kids were out fishing for more. These might be a good use for those Lower Provo browns you guys speak of.
> 
> I took a salmon (from my octopus smoking debacle), some mustard (got to have that!) some eggs to firm the patties up during cooking, some chopped onions and some bread crumbs.
> 
> These are good with tuna, halibut, salmon, catfish and even the Lower Provo browns. Try it, you'll be a hero with the wife and kids.


That's a goodun, nice post, and you're right, an easy one. I'll try it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> If anyone has a different variation I'd love to hear it.


This is what I use to make fish patties for any and every kind of fish:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/8686-sucker-patties.html

This recipe is not as easy as your's though. I am thinking about going to instant potatoes to make my recipe easier.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

My wife made these this past weekend. They were really good, even cold, I had a left over patty for breakfast the next day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> If anyone has a different variation I'd love to hear it.


OK, here's a tiger trout burger recipe:

Trout Burgers:

Ingredients: 1 tsp lemon juice
2 cups - water
4 tbsp - butter
3 tbsp - flour
1 cup - milk
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup - onion, chopped
1lb - trout fillets 
2 medium - potatoes, about 1 cup, shredded
1 tbsp - parsley, chopped

Prepare fish:
· Scrub fish clean with a stiff brush and then rinse in lukewarm water.
· Fillet or cut larger fish into steaks. It's OK to leave the skin on.
· In a steamer pot add lemon juice and a dash of salt to 2 cups of water. Bring to a boil.
· Reduce to a simmer and steam the fish until the meat flakes apart easily.
· Separate the meat from the bones and the skin. Set the meat aside and let cool.

Patty Instructions:
· Blend the flour with the milk. 
· In a large skillet over medium heat melt the butter. Stir in the milk mixture until it thickens.
· Stir in the spices and onions, cook for 5 minutes.
· In a large bowl mix trout, potatoes, eggs, parsley and the milk/onion/spice mixture. 
· Melt a tbsp of butter over medium heat in a large skillet. 
· Spoon about 1/3rd cup of the fish patty mixture on the skillet and fry until golden brown on both sides. 
· Serve alone with tartar sauce or place on small buns or rolls as a sandwich.


 
*
*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny you should bump this. I just used your recipe two weeks ago.

And since my kids couldn't be with me on father's day I had to cook my own dinner. :sad: Cranberry bread and Citrus Salmon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*nice bread*



longbow said:


> Funny you should bump this. I just used your recipe two weeks ago.
> 
> And since my kids couldn't be with me on father's day I had to cook my own dinner. :sad: Cranberry bread and Citrus Salmon.


Wow, that bread looks good.

Hey, I bought some "fresh" salmon here in Evanston, first time and last time. I gotta get to the Gorge.

.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice! My favorite are bream cakes, something about that sweet white meat.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

longbow said:


> Funny you should bump this. I just used your recipe two weeks ago.
> 
> And since my kids couldn't be with me on father's day I had to cook my own dinner. :sad: Cranberry bread and Citrus Salmon.


Wow, that salmon looks good, I do it the same way but half the lemon slices would be orange slices and a thick coating of brown sugar and you have an amazing easy glaze on the salmon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I'll admit I'm not an eloquent cook and I love the easy recipes. I'll try almost any complicated recipe but I tend to stick to the easy stuff. Here's an easy recipe for fish patties. I use to cook these in our camper while the kids were out fishing for more. These might be a good use for those Lower Provo browns you guys speak of.
> 
> I took a salmon (from my octopus smoking debacle), some mustard (got to have that!) some eggs to firm the patties up during cooking, some chopped onions and some bread crumbs.
> 
> ...


Hey Longbow, didn't this post have pictures?

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, this thread makes me mad (or jealous). Mainly because Longbow started it and I know where he lives and what seafood is available to him.

Whereas I live in Utah and don't have as great of access to fresh deliciousness. O|*


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Hey Longbow, didn't this post have pictures?
> 
> .


It did. I had to erase some out of my photo gallery to make room for some others. I didn't think this post would come up again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Ok, this thread makes me mad (or jealous). Mainly because Longbow started it and I know where he lives and what seafood is available to him.
> 
> Whereas I live in Utah and don't have as great of access to fresh deliciousness. O|*


Well Bax*, it's not all sunshine and roses. With all the salmon up here a guy could get pretty confused as to which one to cast for. And with all the overuse injuries like tennis elbow, rotator cuff tendinitis and ligament tears injuries that can occur due to repetitive motion in your arm while casting and reeling in salmon, it's a **** good thing the limit is only eight a day! On top of that, we get separate runs for four different kinds! Just when your arm heals you have to do it all over again. It's hell I tell ya, it's hell. :mrgreen:

P.S. Bax* git yer butt up here and help me. [that's an invitation]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man that is a hard life! &#55357;&#56846;

In all seriousness I'm sure there are some immense challenges living in Alaska but it definitely sounds like there are some great aspects too!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The ocean...my favorite grocery store. Going grocery shopping two weeks from today.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

